# LHC PHUKET Transport?



## ValHam (May 27, 2012)

Going to this Phuket Resort for a month - Any public transport to Patong if you walk outside gate? Thanks.


----------



## Jimster (May 28, 2012)

*LHC*

I am confused by your post.  Are you staying at LHC?  I have been there and it is very nice.  Patong is quite a distance away.  What are you looking for - a bus?  Explain more and maybe I can help.


----------



## ValHam (May 29, 2012)

Yes, I am booked there for a month - I am glad the resort is nice - Do I need to rent a car or can I get public transport to other areas if I just walk out the gate?  What is the beach like - I hear you have to take a shuttle?  Thanks again


----------



## Jimster (Jun 1, 2012)

*phuket*

I sent you PM's.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 12, 2012)

*Phuket*

The easiest is to rent bikes, cheap, reliable and easy to use. Just watch out the driving, not as smooth as the USA


----------



## flexible (Jun 12, 2012)

ValHam said:


> Going to this Phuket Resort for a month - Any public transport to Patong if you walk outside gate? Thanks.



We were in Phuket in February 2012. Ignore the people who approach you while you collect your baggage even though they appear to be very "official" and are associated with what appears to be the "official airport transportation desk" INSIDE the airport building.

The moment you EXIT the gate you will see a kiosk for SHARED transportation. Their prices were less than 1/2 of the "official transportation desk" inside. Tell them where you need to go. They will call a driver for one of the many, many 15 passenger vans and you will probably be on your way in less than 10 minutes. 

We stayed in the Patong area. I am unfamiliar with http://www.lagunaholidayclub.com/about/ but if your question was how to get to Patong from LHC, personally I would NOT rent a car. I have NO FEAR of renting cars in foreign countries but PARKING along the beach for your rental car could be difficult to find. Hope this helps.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 13, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> The easiest is to rent bikes, cheap, reliable and easy to use. Just watch out the driving, not as smooth as the USA



If you mean motor bikes or mo-peds and scooters then this is probably the most dangerous mode of transport for visitors to the island. There are no rules followed by the locals on these bikes. A rental car will always be safer.


----------



## ValHam (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks kindly - I never got your email Jimster - Anyway - we went to Pattaya last year and am looking forward to Phuket - My husband probably shall rent a motorbike - Any town outside the resort of Laguna to eat or get an inexpensive foot massage? Thanks again


----------

